# Penn State Online Beginers Beekeeping Course



## timbale (Aug 9, 2010)

$150 for the course.

All sessions are recorded and available until the end of the year.

http://extension.psu.edu/start-farm...eeping-for-beginners-a-virtual-webinar-series


----------

